# 1982 Puch Austro-Dailmer SLE...my first Austrian bike



## HARPO (Sep 3, 2019)

I just bought this one early this morning from a gentleman who got it from the original owner at a House Sale. When I saw the first photos, it was covered in dust from sitting for years in a basement. When I got to the guys house, he left it out in the rain in his backyard last night..._!@#$%^&*_...but at least the dirt was off .

It's all there as it was in 1982, right down to the rotted tires and the Huret Duo-Par rear derailleur that needs some work done on it as it's sitting in the rear gears (_maybe why the bike was put away all those years ago?_). Overall, though, the paint and decals are in _really_ nice condition. 
I left the bike out to sit in the sun for awhile after taking the photos, so the saddle has dried out. Though the frame is to small for me, I might think about fixing this one up as a display piece because of its condition. I can't wait to start my cleanup!

Price? I paid a very reasonable, _IMHO_, $70. Enjoy the barrage of photos to follow!!!


----------



## HARPO (Sep 3, 2019)

And more...


----------



## HARPO (Sep 3, 2019)

...and some specs I found on it...


----------



## HARPO (Sep 3, 2019)

I also found out that 1982 was the last year that these bikes were built in Austria. Also, they would no longer have the beautiful pin stripping added as it was to time consuming and costly.
Also, judging from the color of the rear derailleur metal, this might be the more costly one (Titanium?) that I read about. Please correct me, those who know...like @juvela , lol!!


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 3, 2019)

Oh, no way man! I just picked up MY first Austrian bike this AM as well. It's several big steps down from yours in terms of specs and condition, but it's going to be my all-season rider, so that's not a bad thing.

I think yours was a pretty great find for the money!


EDIT: I did have a 20" PUCH BMX (yard sale find) as a kid. So while this may not technically my first Austrian branded bike, it's the first since I've begun caring about such things.


----------



## HARPO (Sep 3, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> Oh, no way man! I just picked up MY first Austrian bike this AM as well. It's several big steps down from yours in terms of specs and condition, but it's going to be my all-season rider, so that's not a bad thing.
> 
> I think yours was a pretty great find for the money!




LOL! What are the odds we'd both find one on the same day!! I'm jealous that yours is your frame size! 

I think I got a good deal for the money, so thank you.


----------



## juvela (Sep 3, 2019)

-----

stern mech Freres Huret Duopar Eco (steel version: you can check it with a magnet)  item nr.  2490

bow mech Freres Huret Challenger II, Ref. 1050, produced in February 1982

brake model on spec sheet incorrect; it is 605, not 506

damage from prop stand mount unfortunate; at least it is not too severe... 

Peyrard item Nr. 417 shall be required...


-----


----------



## HARPO (Sep 3, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> stern mech Freres Huret Duopar Eco (steel version: you can check it with a magnet)  item nr.  2490
> 
> ...


----------



## HARPO (Sep 3, 2019)

BTW...here are the photos that the guy had posted in the Ad...


----------



## juvela (Sep 3, 2019)

HARPO said:


> BTW...here are the photos that the guy had posted in the Ad...
> 
> View attachment 1057602
> 
> ...





-----

...doyt...

...a fine harvest for any horticulturist...

-----


----------



## juvela (Sep 3, 2019)

-----







-----


----------



## HARPO (Sep 3, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Many thanks !!!  It shows me what I’m missing so maybe I’ll be lucky in my parts bin


----------



## juvela (Sep 3, 2019)

-----






---

the Duopar is one of those items of cycling equipment about which no one who has experience of it is indifferent

cyclists tend to have a love or hate relationship with the mech

after you have worked with yours for a bit you may adhere to one view or the other...  


-----


----------



## HARPO (Sep 4, 2019)

Thanks again @juvela Roger!!!!! Time to look through the stash of derailleurs to see what I came pick parts from.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 4, 2019)

Nice find. I remember a bike shop in my home town as a kid had an Ultima model on the floor that never sold as it was the 1970’s and the bike was the most expensive machine on the floor by far, nonetheless many of us young riders drooled over for hours.


----------



## juvela (Sep 4, 2019)

HARPO said:


> Thanks again @juvela Roger!!!!! Time to look through the stash of derailleurs to see what I came pick parts from.




-----

should small parts be needed for Duopar one possible source might be Mel Pinto (MPI) in Virginia

this blog post discusses the Huret rear mechs of this generation -

https://restoringvintagebicycles.com/2017/08/11/huret-rear-derailleurs/

frame's BOCAMA lug set is pattern Professional with cutout Nr. R1

the bottom bracket shell is also a BOCAMA item; here is a bit better view on a 1979 Gazelle Champion Mondial -





-----


----------



## HARPO (Sep 7, 2019)

Turns out that the rear derailleur is actually bent.  Inner "plate", which was laying against one of the gears, took the hit but gave the unit a slight twist. I'm going to surmise that while riding, the oft mentioned screw loosened and fell off. As then rider kept riding, the "plate" worked its way up till he or she could no longer spin the chain.

The bike doesn't appear to have many miles on it just looking at overall condition and wear on the brake pads. Scratches, though few, might have been put on from the guy I bought it from doing man handling it. 
Paint is beautiful as I'm working on it as are the chrome and alloy components. No rust for a bike that was originally covered in dust when I first saw photos. The tire are actually crumbling in spots, showing the duration of time that the bike spent sitting.

For now, I'll place a different rear derailleur on it that I have. 

Again, frame is to small for me, but I just love the color and decals!


----------



## juvela (Sep 7, 2019)

-----

emoygencie reparazione o' a stoyne mech -










---

A Peyrard nr. 417 shalt yet be required  -







As an interim measure one canst be abducted from a certain Follis cycle...

-----


----------



## HARPO (Sep 7, 2019)

@juvela  Early Caveman deraillur fix, lol. And thank you for the Nervar schematic. 

Ahhh, and yes, I still have that Follis...but it's Campagnolo derailleurs. 

And if there was any doubt as to the authenticity of the tires being original...


----------



## HARPO (Sep 7, 2019)

@juvela  Crank on my Follis and this one are slightly different. 

Double bolts on the Daimler with room for a third ring. Single row of bolts on the Follis.


----------



## juvela (Sep 7, 2019)

-----

My poor memory!  

Me "leetle grey cells"*  "remembered" it as a Peyrard.  :eek:

I fear "the home" can no be far distant now...

Wonder if internet access permitted for residents with advanced dementia.

juvela: "Doth forum have rule banning members who make too many errors."

---

*  Monsieur Poirot

-----


----------



## HARPO (Sep 7, 2019)

@juvela


----------

